# ,  / > Ten-Tec >   563

## ivin

, ,   ,   .
    ,  ,  ,   ""?

----------


## ivin

.   .       low level driver? c 2n3866   ,   2sc1969       2n3866  "",   .      .    ,       2sd1405(  ,      :::: ) . 1.  __ .      . 2. * .       ?*  2SD1405 ,   2sc2879(__ ?).     __     ,     .

----------


## ivin

*ra9xdj*,

----------

